# A Bar Not To Visit !!!



## NEPO27 (May 1, 2005)

The other night my brother, girlfriend and a few friends headed out into Worcester to have few drinks and catch up. We ended up heading to Irish Times on main street. Well we were there approx. 20 minutes and decided that we would head up to the third floor and check out the music. My girlfriend walked over to the bar to order a round of drinks, i was standing about 4 feet in back of her when some guy reached around her waist and grabbed her and felt up her side. At this time my girlfriend turned and gave the guy a dirty look!! i noticed this and walked up behind her and rubbed her back. I then turned around with a drink in my hand and the guy said to me, " oh i thought that it was my girl" and laughed i said, "Just watch your hands" he then proceeded to put his arm around me and i pulled way and asked him very politley not to touch me he complied and walked away. After about 10 minutes i walked to the bathroom and the bouncer and a Officer approached me, the bouncer asked that i put down my drink and leave. I asked why at which time he said because i said so. I was escorted by the bouncer and the officer to the stairs, i asked if i could let my friends know at which time i did and they followed, my brother asked why i had to leave, the bouncer turned grabber him by the throat and then placed him in a head lock. They dragged him down the stairs and out the door at this time i tried talking to the bouncer and officer and i identified myself as i off duty Police Officer. Both bouncers while out on the street yelled " I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU ARE, YOUR A KNOW BODY!!!! then stated fucking cops !!!!! My point in identifiying myself as a officer was to calm the situation and find out what i had done. At this time i spoke with the officer and he spoke with me and i explained my side of the story he was polite and helpful he said he would speak with the bouncers!!. The gentleman for lack of better words who GROPED my girlfriend then came out of the bar and got in my face infront of the officer and at this point i was informed that he was the one that had me removed. POINT of the story i guess no one wants to hear your side of the story, so i guess its ok to grope women and get away with it!!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I've had similar situations in that place... Rehab is the name of the bar on the third floor of Irish Times... there are a lot of drunk fools up there, it's usually a sausage fest. Anyway, there have been occasions there where guys have had their hands "accidentally" rub against my wife, or they're trying to spark up a conversation while looking at her... um... surgical enhancements...

I don't even go their anymore just because I know some drunk fool will cross the line, and I'd get in trouble for blacking someone's eye...

Want a low-key but popular spot in worcester? Try Funky Murphy's... never had any problems there...


----------



## NEPO27 (May 1, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy i will definatley try funky Murphy's. Irish times is a giant sausage fest that you are right about. Since major league baseball is testing for steriods mabe they should start testing the bouncers at Irish times. They seem to be very anti police there. But i will definatley try out Funky Murphys thats on Shrewsbury St. right ?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah right on Shrewsbury St., used to be the Calabria Club... The bouncers that work at IT's have always been morons... for some reason Worcester PD acts a little different there... I don't know why WPD wouldn't take sides with another PO...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

That's retarded. If I were your brother, I would be looking into filing assault charges on the bouncer...

I was there once a few years ago and didn't have a few problems. I'll definitely never go there again after hearing this, though.


----------



## NEPO27 (May 1, 2005)

Thought about having him press charges, i also wanted to get the word out there so people kow what they are dealing with, especially the bouncers. I also have some friends on WPD so i am going to look into what kinda of operation they run. The bouncers are rediculous they think they can get away with anything.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

The bouncers at Hurricane Oreilly's in Boston are the same way.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I found a few pictures of the bouncers there... uniformed and undercover. No wonder they have problems.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

the good way is to file charges against the Bouncers. that kind of crap used to happen at Clarkes in Faneuil hall all the time. I remember one of the bouncers there was actuall arrested while he was working. They are a bunch of roided up asswipes. That's why I bounced for only like a month.

Scott c:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*It's amazing that shitholes like that can operate without getting their asses sued off... Sounds like this isnt an isolated incident either.*

*Nepo - what a little weasel huh? You politely tell the a-hole to back of and he runs to the security staff.. What a little puss.*


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds like a local bar fly who knows the bouncers and had them throw you out just to be a dick. They should regulate these goons and make them get permits to work the door and part of the application should be drug testing and anger management.


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Within the last couple years, I heard a rumor that IT has some sort of unadvertised side to it, that the regulars are all swingers and there are rooms available there for those who know the right way to ask. They do not like outsiders, especially those who won't share what they bring in...


----------



## NEPO27 (May 1, 2005)

sgtmvm very interesting to hear sounds and looks like that type of bar. I noticed that there was not to many poeple and at one time the line was out the door. Also Barbrady I definatley agree there should be some regulations as to who works the doors and they should have to follow some type of protocal. DOWN WITH IRISH TIMES !!!! LOL Drug testing should be a must. TELL everyone that you know to stay away from this bar far, far ,far, away especially if you are a Police Officer!!! no respect for law enforcement whats so ever. i hope that one of those bouncers come's through my area, just hope he doesn't ask for a break LOL LOL


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Barbrady said:


> The bouncers at Hurricane Oreilly's in Boston are the same way.


Yep, but they (bouncers) have had their asses kicked in too...


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Barbrady said:


> The bouncers at Hurricane Oreilly's in Boston are the same way.


Is that at faneuil hall next to the tap?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Foxracingmtnridr said:


> Is that at faneuil hall next to the tap?


No, its on Canal St. by Fleet Center(whateva tha fuch its called now), Hooters, Irish Embassy.....
And I'm glad to hear the bouncers get beat down too. Those clowns deserve it.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

That's too bad the bouncers act that way. I have met the owner Scot, fairly cool guy. My buddy Chad LaMarsh plays there every month or so. I have only gone out there once and got asked if "I was too young to be taken home"... this coming from a 51 year old woman who was wasted and had a son my age. :uc: 

My buddy and Bic the percussionist didn't save me when they saw her talking to me... good friends huh :cussing:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Irish Times is a s#$%hole! I've had a bad experience there as well. Somehow they manage to stay open and draw a crowd.


----------

